# Novel steam engine transmission to rotary motion idea



## tel (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, I Looked at that once before. Interesting, but I like a bit more first hand info before I rushed out and bought the plans.


----------



## shred (Jun 7, 2008)

Interesting.. the patent was originally for a method to convert rotary motion to reciprocating motion, rather than vice-versa.

The drawings here show some details-- looks similar in principle to a swash plate engine.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=AK...813&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1_1#PPA1,M1


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 7, 2008)

This has now been around for a fair number of years, and doesn't seem to have caught on too well. 

Just like a bowler hat with sleeves, or peep toed safety boots with high heels, just for women.

John


----------



## IanN (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi,

It is a steam engine.

You cannot change the physics or the laws of thermodynamics - claims that it will run on a couple of PSI with low steam consumption ("low volume" to quote the site) are no doubt true, but the available output power at the shaft will be very small.

Something that worries me about the design is the comment:

"The unique feature of the "Flex Rod Transmission" is that it produces an intermittent movement whereby the valve movement is stopped in its open and closed position during the power and exhaust strokes. This gives prolonged, fully opened valve timing."

Most steam engine designs go to great lengths to REDUCE the valve open times (cut-off) to get maximum energy from the steam expansion - it seems the designer of this device does not understand this rather basic concept.

People have spent over 200 years optimising the design of steam engines and valve gear. I do not think this is really offering a magic way of extracting more power from steam or overcoming the basic inefficiences of external combustion engines.

I agree that there is an advantage in a system that can work on a variety of low grade fuels, but people realised many years ago that to get the winning combination of high power and high effiency in steam power systems requires the use of high pressure steam.

Ian.


----------

